# Northeast Fl Report 😉👍



## Silent Drifter

Short and sweet caught a limit of sheephead at south jettys conditions was really nice ,but not flat perfect for sheepies,i threw 3 back that was barely legal ...picture is of a 5 pounder? He did everything a great sheep does pulled plenty of drag made me Pray 🙏 😁 as he ran down the jettys actually thought it was a Big Red to start with but when i got him close he broke surface 😳 i was like Yeah Baby thats what im talking about 👍😎👍SD OUT its been a awesome day on the water .....way better than a Good day at work ....😋

This was St Marys River entrance south jettys 👍


----------



## Zika

Nice. I've been thinking about trying for sheepies again now that I'm back in the Panhandle. They used to be a winter mainstay for me.


----------



## Silent Drifter

Yeah i love fishing for them ,pound for pound theres not a harder fighting fish 💪and they taste awesome, i make up a dozen or so rigs of each size hook 1/0 and 2/0 at home ,this saves a lot of time in boat, i like the leaders no more than 7 inches long 7 being perfect 6 will work but if its 8 i redo it ,prefer 7 inches 👍 pictures of what i use and how i package them ,I like the gorilla hooks but shaughnessy is just as good ...caught all these today with my lil 5500 Abu Garcia 😁 mounted on a ugly Stik 👍i think its spooled with 17 lb Berkley Trilene moss green...most all my rods 30 plus are ugly stik especially my drum rods/Trolling rods 👍💪😎 penn kept breaking off 6 or 8 inches of the tips 😠 with the Drum....


----------



## Zika

I normally fish 8- and 10-pound test, but used to pre-rig sheepie rigs wrapped around a piece of cardboard to be able to tie on quickly. They are a fun fish and good to eat. My personal best was a 12-pounder and it was a miracle I got him in the net.


----------



## Silent Drifter

Yes your talking a 24 inch sheepie 👍we use to have two range towers off north side of channel i believe one was 3 miles ,the other 7 i caught two sheephead 12 pounds off those towers i hated to see them cut down and removed use to love to bow shoot spades around them 👍 caught cobia around them also


----------



## Scott

This was mine from last week working the docks In St. Andrews Bay. 19” no scale so I don’t know what it weighed.


----------



## Sawyer Martin

Zika said:


> Nice. I've been thinking about trying for sheepies again now that I'm back in the Panhandle. They used to be a winter mainstay for me.


Sheep bite has been fantastic all fall/winter here in Pensacola! We fish them all summer as well here though too, the bite is always good depending on where you're at.


----------



## Silent Drifter

@Scott thats a tournament winner 😁👍 my Buddies always fish that El Cheapo sheephead tornament ,one that size has a chance of winning 👍nice !thanks for posting picture👍😎👍









El Cheapo 2021


Through the tremendous support of our anglers and sponsors, the El Cheapo has become the Largest Sheepshead Tournament in the World and one of the largest fishing tournaments in the United States!



events.r20.constantcontact.com


----------



## Silent Drifter

Just wanted to add one other tip that might help others bag some sheep,most will think its to cold to catch anything but a cold 😅 but truth is Best time for sheep is December through April ...problem is its cold and the Bugs AKA fiddler crabs Are buried up Deep ! What i do is buy them up now ! Put them in zip locks and freeze them ,BUT you need to make sure they are Covered with "Salt water" from river this helps them stay fresh and sink naturally when uses instead of float like a air Biscuit 😁 the salt instead of fresh water i believe helps them smell correct also ...as the fresh may give them a off smell?im no sheepheadologist but ive durn sure caught my share 👍


----------



## Silent Drifter

I just want to throw this in to help those that dont know how to clean sheepies 👍 ive given fish to friends only to have them say Capt i really appreciated the fish but Dam i had to use a claw hammer to scale them 😳....

You experienced Captains know how to clean them im sure ,but a few pictures to show how it looks done properly 👍 my finger is pointing at the only bones in meat after taking it off the skin also referred to as the Bloodline, i cut this out for 100 % clean boneless meat 😋 you will have four pieces per fish when done ....


----------



## Jason M

Silent Drifter said:


> I just want to throw this in to help those that dont know how to clean sheepies 👍 ive given fish to friends only to have them say Capt i really appreciated the fish but Dam i had to use a claw hammer to scale them 😳....
> 
> You experienced Captains know how to clean them im sure ,but a few pictures to show how it looks done properly 👍 my finger is pointing at the only bones in meat after taking it off the skin also referred to as the Bloodline, i cut this out for 100 % clean boneless meat 😋 you will have four pieces per fish when done ....


Have you ever cooked one whole?


----------



## Silent Drifter

^^^^ you mean baked or deep fried like a turkey 🤔 
No either way 😋 i love it cut into smaller pieces battered and deep fried in peanut oil in my lil presto deep fryer 😜 hard to beat that ...


----------



## Jason M

Silent Drifter said:


> ^^^^ you mean baked or deep fried like a turkey 🤔
> No either way 😋 i love it cut into smaller pieces battered and deep fried in peanut oil in my lil presto deep fryer 😜 hard to beat that ...


True. It's always interesting to me what fish turn out well cooked whole. You get way more yield.


----------



## Silent Drifter

Yes we are probably viewed as wasteful by other cultures, such as China,Russia, Sri lanka and others that eat everything including the eye balls 🤢🤮 fish eyes are a popular delicacy. Fish Eyeballs contain delicious umami flavor.😏 they also contain Omega 3 fatty acids ,vitamin A and Protein but i think i will stick with my deep fried fillets 😋👍😎 I guess this Country Boys Taste Buds are not refined enough for them delicacies cause i dont see myself ordering any sturgeon eggs AKA caviar any time soon either 😁

I agree with the wife on this one as she refuses to eat stuffed crab when we eat at cedar River 😂 infact she turn them away from her not wanting them l👀king at her while she eats 😅🤣😂


----------



## Nattybluedread

Nice report


----------



## Mfresh0331

all good information


----------

